# What kind of grass do I have?



## therealDgreen (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello! First post here! I'm new to the lawn community and first want to figure out what sort of grass I have on my property. These pictures are from a pretty consistent patch in my front lawn. It's been hot and very dry in southern Indiana and this portion has stayed green. No supplemental watering.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@therealDgreen

Welcome to TLF!!

I am bad at grass ID. It is possible that if it survived hot, dry weather without irrigation that it may not be desirable turf grass.


----------

